# Black Walnut: Growing concerns



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For those who are big Black Walnut fans this will be of some interest. Long story short, it appears that there is a growing problem with beetles and a fungus infecting and killing the Black Walnut population in certain areas of the country. The problem appears to be spreading. 

I've included just a couple of links to help explain and describe the problem. A quick online search netted quite a bit more information. 

The best advise here for the average woodworker is to:
*
"Make sure the wood has been debarked and kiln dried before transporting"*

UC Davis Department of Entomology - News: Beetle and Fungus One-Two Punch Threatens Black Walnut Trees, Scientists Warn

http://entomology.ucdavis.edu/news/Seybold-etal-2010.pdf

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/0812_alert.pdf


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Not too much different than what happened to the American Elms with Dutch Elm Disease and is now happening to the Ash with the Emerald Green Ash borer. To many careless people and too many careless imports.


----------

